# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  Αφαίρεση δαχτυλιδιού

## alex1986lunatic

Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να αφαιρέσω το δαχτυλίδι από το ποδαράκι του κοκατίλ μου χωρίς τον ειδικό κόφτη.

----------


## thanos.

Απο ότι γνωρίζω ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ. Μόνο με κόφτη.

----------

